# Just installed my new LOPI Stove!!



## CraigM77 (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got it all set up, cleaned up and decorated!
What do you guys think? I think its PERFECT.


----------



## ScottF (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow.  Absolutely stunning ,  Nice work on the design and architecture.


----------



## CraigM77 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks man! I emailed the picture to the company that makes them and they put it on their website!


http://lopi/product_guide/gas_fireplaces.aspx


----------



## acesover (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like it should be in a brosure good job


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks to me like it is from a brochure.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 11, 2008)

Ditto on J-Man- that is right out of Better Homes and Gardens.  Excellent job.


----------



## RonaldAdams (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW! I better not let the wife see this or I'll end up having to hire you to come to Canada to redo mine. hh:


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 12, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Ditto on J-Man- that is right out of Better Homes and Gardens.  Excellent job.



What I meant was, it was taken from a brochure.  The wine glasses, one up one down, and the perfectness (read: not lived in) of everything give it away.


----------



## HearthKB (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually..... the picture above the stove looks a little off center to me. I think it needs to be moved to the right about an inch or two.  ;-)


----------



## Randyb (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey those are nice, the first picture in you photobucket album is that your stove at your beach house? Nice setup, man you must be livin the good life.

http://s428.photobucket.com/albums/qq10/SRT4me_photo/?mediafilter=images

Wow, not only is it on their website its in their brochure from last August, man why'd you wait so long to show the rest of us?

C'mon how bout some pictures of YOUR fireplace.


----------



## woodburn (Sep 15, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## eba1225 (Sep 15, 2008)

Craig,

Beautiful.  Well done enjoy.

EBA


----------



## backpack09 (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that enough clearance between the top of the stove and the mantel"

Nice install.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfect is right!


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a stickler for what people hang over the mantel.  In your setting, the dogs playing poker would've been perfect!
Sure is gorgeous.


----------



## firefirefire (Sep 26, 2008)

Come on guys, stop complimenting this guy on the picture he stole of the cover of the Lopi brochure. 

Link -- http://www.lopistoves.com/TravisDocs/98800148.pdf


----------



## jacobaimhoff (Sep 26, 2008)

hahahahahhahahhaa 
wow, can you say FAKE!


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey I believe Craig!  I took a picture of my new Lopi and sent it to Lopi and it also ended up in their brochure, although my install pic is a little more plain Jane than Craigs....

Check It

It took a long time to hang those dimensions with fishing line and they didn't even ask me if they could use my picture.   :bug:


----------

